
Weird machines, exploitability, and provable unexploitability [pdf] - fanf2
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/ielx7/6245516/6558478/08226852.pdf?tp=&arnumber=8226852&isnumber=6558478
======
AluminiumPoint
such a good and accessible paper to leave you with an intuition on
exploitation and weird machines.

~~~
happyhotpocket
agreed. further reading:
[http://langsec.org/papers/Bratus.pdf](http://langsec.org/papers/Bratus.pdf)

